# Where is the best place for DE IVF?



## Cranky Angie (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi just wondered if anyone had any advice on the best place to go for DE IVF?
We have had 2 failed fresh DE cycles at Instituto Bernabeu Alicante and 2 failed FET cycles (first did not thaw and second mmc at 7 weeks).  Running out of money and DH motivation fast wondering what is going to give me my best chance.  IB who know my history and put me on heparin/steroids last time which was my first BFP ever with IVF ..... or a cheaper clinic who may give me more goes at it (assuming I can persuade DH to go for more tries).  Anyone any advice?  IB is so expensive but would stick with them if I thought they would give me a better chance .... but losing faith in them too now! 

Thanks for ANY advice.
ange x


----------



## MistyB (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi Ange

I'm really sorry to hear your story, you've really been through the mill with it and sound quite a veteran at this! 

It's difficult to say where the best place to go for DE is as everyone is different and their experiences are different too. Me personally,  I'm heading to Greece in two weeks time for my first go with DE. We are trying a clinic which hasn't really had much airtime on this site (Iakentro, in Thessaloniki). 

We chose it for a number of reasons; they have a good success rate with DE, they were not too expensive, the people we spoke to were nice (and their English is really good), they always get back to us really quickly, but also they were able to find us a really good match (I have an uncommon blood group) very quickly.

My advice therefore is to make a list of the things which are important to you, for instance, I didn't like how long everything took in the UK, even when you were paying for treatment yourself.  Then have a look at some of the clinics talked about on these pages. There are lots mentioned in Spain,  Greece and the UK. Call the clinics and talk to them before you make your decision.  We actually used an agency (ivftreatmentabroad) to help with all our arrangements, but I know a lot of people prefer to do this themselves. 

Good luck and I hope that whatever you decide to do you are happy and successful in your decision. 

Much love
 
Misty


----------



## hiltra (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Angie

I haven't had experience elsewhere but I would highly recommend ARGC in London. They have amazing success rates and the 'main man' Dr Taranissi overlooks every single case and tailors it to specific needs.
We spent about £12,000 overall but we had to pay for surrogate costs too which bumped it up a bit.

The clinic is very busy but the timescales for treatment are good.
We had to have my partners sperm quarantined for 6 months because my sister in law is carrying for us but after that period, the treatment took approximatley 3 months.

I hope you find the best option for you and your partner.

Good luck!!!!
xx


----------



## nataliaB (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Ange,

I know exactly how you are feeling and how difficult it can be to choose a clinic as there are so many around.

Personally we are attending a clinic in Marbella next month for DE IVF.
We had quite clear that we wanted to go to Spain and have spend many a holiday in Malaga, so Marbella seemed quite attractive to us in that respect as we will try and make a "holiday" out of the treatment.

I am going for a fresh DE IVF but i do know that the clinic at present is offering a cheaper option to patients of previously frozen donor eggs at a lot less cost than the fresh cycle. Maybe it would be worth you contacting them for info of available options.

Good luck xx


----------

